# HAUNTED RADIO'S VALENTINE'S SHOW: stranger things, halloween, mchc, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating Valentine's Day with news on Halloween, Goosebumps, Stranger Things, Motor City Haunt Club's Haunted Garage Sale, and more!!

Then, we review the 1981 film,'My Bloody Valentine' and then spin you around the 'Vortex' with our Demonic DJ and a hit song by Good Charlotte. Then, we give you our list of the top ten horror loves. All of this and so much more on the February 15 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-021517.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

